

The departure of the hyper-enthusiasts (Java to Ruby) (2005) - lkrubner
http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=141312

======
lkrubner
2 things jump out at me:

1.) many of the recent addition to Rails imitate the bloat that caused people
to flee from Java frameworks

2.) much of the praise about the simplicity and elegance of Ruby now applies
with even more force to Clojure

~~~
iends
I wouldn't say Clojure, I would say Node.js.

~~~
cryptolect
Why not both?

